# Andere Betriebssysteme > Alternativen zu Linux >  hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit LinageOS?

## Dono

Hallo!

Ich würde Lineage dieses Jahr gerne mal ausprobieren.
Zurück kommt man nicht, oder?
Das mit dem USB debug Modus habe ich auch nicht kapiert.
Ich versetze das Handy in den USB debug Modus oder den Linux-Rechner?

 :Confused:

----------


## marce

> Ich würde Lineage dieses Jahr gerne mal ausprobieren.


Oh je...



> Zurück kommt man nicht, oder?


Zurückflashen des Original-ROMs - bekommst Du sicher beim Hersteller...



> Das mit dem USB debug Modus habe ich auch nicht kapiert.
> Ich versetze das Handy in den USB debug Modus oder den Linux-Rechner?


Handy.

----------


## Dono

Also so?
1) ADB Fastboot installieren und starten
2) Smartphone in den bootloader booten und per USB verbinden
3) dann das image auswählen und los gehts ..

Klingt fast zu einfach .... zum Schrotten (hoffentlich nicht) habe ich ein Moto G7 geschenkt bekommen ...

----------


## stefan.becker

Für jedes Gerät gibt es andere Lösungen.

Suche speziell eine für das MotoG. Helfen kann dir da eh keiner bei, machen heute die wenigsten. 

Hatte das auch mal probiert. Lasse heute die Finger davon. Da läd man soviel Software aus dubiosen Quellen runter. Nein danke.

----------


## nopes

Was bei mir damals ein Thema war, PowerManagement ist deutlich schlechter, Kamera ist sehr viel schlechter, stabil war es auch nicht - war allerdings Cyanogen, diese Probleme haben die aber alle -> Custom ROMs sind nicht zu empfehlen.

----------


## stefan.becker

"Custom ROMs sind nicht zu empfehlen" => War letztlich auch meine Schlussfolgerung.

Wie gesagt, alleine die Anleitungen mit dubioser Software und dann das Ergebnis ...

Lieber beim Kauf auf lange Updatezeit achten. Samsung sticht da gerade hervor.

----------

